# couple of weekend dishes



## homeruk (Jul 16, 2018)

for saturday..buffalo wings, texas slaw, smoked potato salad, home made salsa which actually ended up as a really bad salsa but a cracking chilli sauce! 
sundays offering was cherry smoked leg of lamb, smoked potatos, carrots and stuffed cabbage with boiled cut green beans
was a good food weekend in the 30 degree heat!


----------



## gavlar (Jul 16, 2018)

Good looking wings homeruk. what recipe did you use


----------



## homeruk (Jul 16, 2018)

coated with baking powder and salt and dried off in the fridge overnight, very light sprinkle of all purpose seasoning then smoked at 200f for 30 mins, mopped with butter then wicked up temp to 350 until crisp and internal temp done..about 20 mins used maple pellets, then 1/3 butter to 2/3 franks buffalo wing sauce, splash of Worcester sauce, pinch onion powder and garlic and poured over sauce into baking tray and put into oven for 15 mins until sauce just bubbled..turning the wings a few times to get them coated well, tasted real good cold the next day too


----------



## mike243 (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks great,I been smoking my boiled and peeled eggs to put into my smoked potato salad and its hard to beat imo


----------



## gavlar (Jul 16, 2018)

homeruk said:


> coated with baking powder and salt and dried off in the fridge overnight, very light sprinkle of all purpose seasoning then smoked at 200f for 30 mins, mopped with butter then wicked up temp to 350 until crisp and internal temp done..about 20 mins used maple pellets, then 1/3 butter to 2/3 franks buffalo wing sauce, splash of Worcester sauce, pinch onion powder and garlic and poured over sauce into baking tray and put into oven for 15 mins until sauce just bubbled..turning the wings a few times to get them coated well, tasted real good cold the next day too


sounds epic.. I will definitely give that recipe a run..Thanks for sharing


----------



## homeruk (Jul 16, 2018)

yup thats what i done smoked the spuds, eggs and added some smoked cheddar i done a few weeks back
have to say never got potato salad right before except greek..olive oil lemon parsley etc, bu this one was spot on will be the go to recipe from now on


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2018)

That is one good looking meal!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## NealBeforeZod (Jul 16, 2018)

I cook wings a similar way -- Baking powder, Lawry's, and Tony Cachere , then sauced with Frank's, butter, vinegar -- but, I've always cooked it in the oven. I will have try them on the grill now! Looks awesome!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2018)

A couple of fine looking plates of vittles you got there. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## wade (Jul 16, 2018)

Great looking food HomerUK :)


----------



## homeruk (Jul 16, 2018)

just a heads up..if you buy the franks sauce in the supermarkets its like £1.50 for 148gms ,costco uk do the catering size bottles 680ml double pack for about £6.00..its a no brainer!


----------

